# Reception Place



## Babybump87

Is anyone else waiting to hear if their child has been accepted at their first choice school . 

We should receive an email tomorrow about it and I am nervous ?! Anyone else ?? Xx


----------



## Springflower

We are too. Although my eldest is already in reception so my youngest should get in with the sibling link. Still nervous though!


----------



## Babybump87

She's my eldest so we don't have that too fall back on !! 

We only put one school down too lol . Oh please let her get in ! 

Good luck to you !


----------



## MummyMana

I only put one school down - it's the only one i can get to so i don't see why she wouldn't get a place but still a little bit nervous


----------



## Babybump87

Glad I'm not the only one who only put one school . Ours choice is the nearest catholic school to us and she attends there nursery which I know makes no difference! 

Our first choice gets loads of applications too that's why I'm more nervous but like you said MummyMana I don't see why my DD wouldn't get in either.

Hope your DD gets in the school you want


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm waiting too


----------



## bubblychick

I only put the one school too. His sister is already there though so shouldn't have a problem with him getting a place.


----------



## kirstybumx3

We're waiting. I'm so nervous. Our first choice is the only one I really want Rio to go to.


----------



## Babybump87

Such a relief she got accepted !

How did everyone else get on?

I'm sad cause I woke up just to check my email to see lol x


----------



## bubblychick

He got offered a place. Knew he would but still the waiting for confirmation has been nerve-wracking lol.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Our email isn't sent til after 2pm!


----------



## Miss Vintage

Waiting too - we don't find out until this evening! Nervous also, first choice school is the nearest to us, but didn't take anyone from as far out as us last 2 years (15 minute walk), next choice is a 30 minute walk and if he doesn't get into either of those I don't know what we'll do :wacko:


----------



## kirstybumx3

Our email has come through early. We got our first choice I'm so relieved! 
Good luck to everyone else. X


----------



## Miss Vintage

That's great news, congrats! I'm obsessively checking both my emails and the website, but nothing yet :nope:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck everyone! :)


----------



## Babybump87

Brilliant news everyone !! 

DD1s best friend also got accepted which is good !!. 

Any news Miss Vantage ?! X


----------



## AngelofTroy

We got our 2nd choice


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry you didn't get your first choice AngelofTroy. Second choice is still good though!

Are you going to appeal for the first choice school or accept his place with second ?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you didn't get first choice school Angel :(


----------



## Miss Vintage

We got our first choice! Complete surprise, thought for sure we'd get one further away, was gearing myself up for the appeal process when it came through. Kept us waiting until 5pm, which was a bit tortuous. Sorry you didn't get your first choice, AngelofTroy, I've heard good things about the appeal process if you were thinking of going down that route?


----------



## Babybump87

That's great news Miss Vantage ! We actually got our letter today to take to the school to accept her place !


----------



## Eleanor ace

Glad most of you got your 1st choice schools :). DD1 got into our 1st choice school, I was confident she would as DS is already there and we live near, but it was still stressful. I wouldn't have fancied school runs to 2 different schools!


----------



## pompeyvix

We got our first choice too, very happy!


----------



## AngelofTroy

We won't appeal, the 2nd choice school is still good and Micah's happy.


----------



## Springflower

We got 1st choice but had sibling link so had a good chance.

Where we are I think it's something like 90% got their first choice.


----------



## .Mrs.B.

We got our second choice. It's an outstanding school and I really like it but I'm really gutted about missing out on our first choice. I didn't realise I would be so upset.

Our first choice was a village school with 20 children per school year. A very family like school that looks after animals and the head knows each child by name. It was clear the children liked the head from their interactions. At lunch time the older children sit with the reception class to help them cut up their food and settle in. Rated outstanding.

Our second choice has 90 per school year, it really focuses on children rather than 'results' and has a children-built home corner in each room. The playground is the size of 2 football pitches and has tonnes of climbing frames and play things. They are also rated outstanding.

I'm torn as to whether to appeal. My son is confident and being the oldest as well (2nd September) I know he would do great in the 90 per year school. But on the other hand I loved the family feel of the village school and feel like he may grow more as a person there. Both schools are about a 20 minute walk away, both get above average results.


----------



## Babybump87

Great news everyone !

AngelofTroy- long as your all happy especially your boy !

MrsB - that's a tough one ! I like the sound of the second choice school concentrating more on the children than results similar to our choice school . If he's older and confident it may suit him best . I hope you reach a decision your happy with soon !

I would have been so upset had she not been accepted she loves the school and with my anxiety issues I feel she is safe and secure there ! Getting used to a whole new school and she's made lots of friends in nursery who will now go through school with her and I've made mummy friends lol


----------



## Jojojojo76

We got our third choice school and will be appealing to try and get in to our first choice. The main reason being that the one we got an offer at is an infant school and we'd prefer for DS to go to a primary school and not have to go through the upheaval of changing schools again after three years. Our first choice has a lot more facilities. Both are rated good. Only 6% of
people in our borough were given their third choice. Lucky us &#128514;


----------



## Babybump87

Jo - Yeah that would be a nightmare getting used to a new school then moving him. Rather just get them settled from the get go . Good luck with the appeal process 
I can't believe full time school in September !


----------



## Jojojojo76

Babybump87 said:


> Jo - Yeah that would be a nightmare getting used to a new school then moving him. Rather just get them settled from the get go . Good luck with the appeal process
> I can't believe full time school in September !

Thank you! We are emailing the appeal letter through tonight. Not sure if it will get us anywhere, but worth a try I guess!


----------



## c1403

We got our second choice. Not entirely happy about it as it's only an infant School and the paired junior school is awful! Our first choice is our nearest school but they take church attendance as a preference before distance, which I think is unfair. It's Church of England but not overly religious.
We aren't going to appeal though as we wouldn't win (most appeals don't unless you have special circumstances). We are going to let DD go and see how she enjoys school, we have been considering home education too so we have that to fall back on if we don't get on with school.
Nice to hear so many first choices though, I think here it was about 95% got their first choice.


----------



## Jojojojo76

c1403 said:


> We got our second choice. Not entirely happy about it as it's only an infant School and the paired junior school is awful! Our first choice is our nearest school but they take church attendance as a preference before distance, which I think is unfair. It's Church of England but not overly religious.
> We aren't going to appeal though as we wouldn't win (most appeals don't unless you have special circumstances). We are going to let DD go and see how she enjoys school, we have been considering home education too so we have that to fall back on if we don't get on with school.
> Nice to hear so many first choices though, I think here it was about 95% got their first choice.

We are in a similar position because the paired junior school is awful.... we submitted the appeal last Friday. My OH seems a lot more optimistic about the appeal than me. I think DS will be fine at the school we have been given, just would prefer him not to have to change schools again after 3 years.


----------



## whatwillbex

Hi we got our 4th choice. Not going to appeal but have put dds name on the waiting lists. X


----------

